# Waiting on Official Offer & Need Some Info



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone. I am in the final stages of the recruitment procress (with a Government Agency) and was wondering where my wife and I should look for housing that gives a mix of the expat and local vibe? Also we have a small dog and cat would it be better to look at villas vs. high-rise apartments? If anyone on this forum works for the GCAA, PM me please. I realize these questions are asked all the time, but I expect to receive the offical offer and compensation package and it's always best to make a decision with as much info as possible. Thanks in advance for the feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Before anyone can even start making suggestions, we need to know where you are working (Dubai is a big town and you want to minimise travelling times) and the size of your budget.


-


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

The office is located in the Dubai airport. I think I've read enough on this forum to complete this process. Thanks for your reply..


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

Well firstly if you have pets I wouldn't advise you to live in an apartment... a Villa would be better!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

judicious said:


> Well firstly if you have pets I wouldn't advise you to live in an apartment... a Villa would be better!


I though a villa would be best. Any area you'd recommend that we start looking? We have been doing research via the Internet on Mirdif, Emirates Hills (the Springs), and Arabian Ranches. Any opinions on those locations? TIA


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

canesfan4life said:


> I though a villa would be best. Any area you'd recommend that we start looking? TIA


It really depends on your budget but if you're going to be working in DXB Airport then Mirdiff would be a good option... Very close to DXB Airport!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

I understand the budget drives everything, but I'm not coming if the compensation package doesn't meet my requirements. Already earning 6 figures at home so if it's not worth my while I'll stay where I am. I believe in having as much accurate information as possible in order to make a wise decision. One last question about Mirdiff; what about aircraft noise. I work in that industry and know how intrusive the noise can be. TIA


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

canesfan4life said:


> I understand the budget drives everything, but I'm not coming if the compensation package doesn't meet my requirements. Already earning 6 figures at home so if it's not worth my while I'll stay where I am. I believe in having as much accurate information as possible in order to make a wise decision. One last question about Mirdiff; what about aircraft noise. I work in that industry and know how intrusive the noise can be. TIA


Well tbh it sights directly under the main flight path....

The newer part of Mirdif is worse when it comes down to noise pollution but in general I don't think it's "unbearable" ... I know a couple of people who live there and they haven't really moaned about it so I would imagine you can get used to it fairly easily!


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

judicious said:


> Well tbh it sights directly under the main flight path....
> 
> The newer part of Mirdif is worse when it comes down to noise pollution but in general I don't think it's "unbearable" ... I know a couple of people who live there and they haven't really moaned about it so I would imagine you can get used to it fairly easily!


Cheers Mate.. I appreciate the info..


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

canesfan4life said:


> Cheers Mate.. I appreciate the info..


You're welcome...


----------



## Kad (Mar 16, 2008)

canesfan4life said:


> The office is located in the Dubai airport. I think I've read enough on this forum to complete this process. Thanks for your reply..


Hi hope you don't mind me being nosey but wondered who you were going to be working for? Reason I ask is my other half is trying to get into the aviation market in DXB and hoped you may be able to point us in the direction of any vacancies.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

if you are on a six figure sum where you are, and are happy I wouldn't come here to live in Mirdif?


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Geordie Armani said:


> if you are on a six figure sum where you are, and are happy I wouldn't come here to live in Mirdif?


I normally wouldn't answer a question with a question, but this is an exception. If you are in the UAE, why are you there? I did not say the Mirdif was my first choice just an option. I think lots of professional people might come for the challenge, or maybe the chance to earn a tax-free income before they call it a day in their chosen profession. I love international aviation and know I have much to offer the organization I might join. And the tax-free income would set us up very nicely in retirement. I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

that really depends on the about of money you are earning though? and it isn't tax free if you are American .....


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Geordie you are correct. We (Americans) are not 100% tax-free and that fact plays into salary negotiations. Our foreign income exclusion is between $85 - $91,000 per year, with the rest you have to be creative.


----------

